# Bit of a lump below knee



## Domino (7 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I had a bit of a clipless moment about 6 months ago.

I stopped to adjust my brakes which I'd over adjusted making the back brake rub. Anyway I left my right foot clipped in, leaned back, had a wobbly and fell over. Huge bruise to leg just below my right knee.

Ever since the lump hasn't quite gone away and I get a slight ache in it. It's also slightly painful to touch/poke. Googling I think it's where the tendons attach to your leg just below the knee and chatting to a "jogger" bloke at work he thinks I may have chipped the bone or something but surely it would have healed after 6 months!. Probably best to go to the docs but wondered if anyone has experienced anything similar.


----------



## roadjunkie (7 Jun 2009)

If its still hurting after 6 months I would agree it must be tendons/ligaments. Sounds like you may have twisted when falling back, could be your medial ligament. You must be continually aggravating the injury. Anyway, you certainly need a professional to look at it, doctors is your best bet and then a referal to the physio. Hope its better soon!


----------



## Niche (7 Jun 2009)

If it's still painful six months later, would be a good idea to see your doctor


----------



## ASC1951 (7 Jun 2009)

Could be a ganglion. They sometimes don't go away at all unless you excise them.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

A friend of mine bashed her leg when riding in a trolley at Uni down a steep hill (don't ask) and as she's rather doctor-averse she did nothing about it.

15 years later she has an unsightly lump on her leg and she won't wear shorter skirts or anything where it's visible as she's so aware of it. She knows she should have gone to the doc at the time and rues the fact she didn't. Get it seen to!


----------



## Domino (8 Jun 2009)

OK I'm convinced. My missus is onto me about it as well in case it turns into something worse. I can't get away from work till later this week but I'll make an appointment for Thu/Fri.


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

I thought everyone has a bump/lump below the knee, about an inch below both knees is this bump which seems to just be bone, had it for years, I have one on back of my head too which I did find odd.


----------



## Old Walrus (8 Jun 2009)

I ended up with a lump below my left knee last year when gravity took over as I hefted a heavily laden bike off a train and fell on top of the bike.....
The lump persisted for a couple of months so I went to the GP who suggested an over-the-counter cream called Hirudoid (about £5). The lump went about a month later, not sure due to the cream or just passage of time.


----------



## Domino (21 Jun 2009)

Due to work and stuff I was forced to cycle only on Mondays for the last 3 weeks up to last Monday (going stir crazy!). Gave my leg a rest anyway. It didn't make a difference so I've got an appointment at the GP tomorrow. I've managed about 134 miles in the last week though and it's no worse or better. Anyway I'll see how it goes. I'll post what's up here in the hope it might be relevant to others sometimes. It's a really minor ache and a bit of a bump so I'm more worried that any potential treatment takes me of the bike!!!


----------



## JamesM (29 Jun 2009)

I have prepatellar bursitis in my left knee. Sounds similar to what you're describing. I went to the doctor and was referred to the physio who diagnosed it, along with hypermobility syndrome which may have been a contributory factor to my getting it.


----------



## Domino (8 Jul 2009)

9 days since an X-ray. I'm still waiting for the results. At least I know it's nothing urgent or they'd have contacted me already.


----------



## headhunter (8 Jul 2009)

Could well be a chipped bone, bone can take a long time to heal. I had a stress fracture (slight hairline cracks in the bone) from too much running with a rucksack on concrete and tarmac, the constant pounding cracked the bone very slightly. Even now, 18 months later, I'm waiting for it to heal completely, if I push it too hard, the fracture comes back


----------

